# another indesign question



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Using indesign CS5

If I have a 100 page word file and want to import into indesign, is there a way to have a text box on the master page so I can adjust 1 text box and have all 100 pages adjusted? Its a 100 page long document and if there are any page size changes or whatever, it would be great to be able to adjust 1 text box and have them all adjust. The text boxes are all link as the text flows from 1 to the other. Not sure if my question makes sense, so I will clarify if need be.

Thanks


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

I am not sure if this is quite what you are looking for but it may help http://teacherlink.ed.usu.edu/tlres...ort and Layout Text in Adobe InDesign CS5.pdf


----------

